
Show HN: Mctextbin – live preview editor for minecraft text formatting - lasercar
https://mctextbin.gitlab.io
======
oxguy3
This is really neat/useful, thanks for sharing! FYI, I've gone ahead and
posted it to /r/admincraft:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/admincraft/comments/51t7vj/mctextbi...](https://www.reddit.com/r/admincraft/comments/51t7vj/mctextbin_live_preview_editor_for_minecraft_text/)

Minor bug: &m and &n can't be used together in this editor -- the underlining
always overrides the strikethrough. You might try using border-bottom instead
of actual underlining to cheat your way around this. Also, I thought &k could
only be disabled with &r, but using any color code overrides it.

